# Have you seen an old C&C 30 in your back yard?



## Bart Toby (Dec 30, 2002)

*Have you seen an old C&C 30 in your back yard?*

Looking for a new project to keep me occupied.

Just finished up with my J24, and found it was time to start a new project! ie: C&C 30 "1972-1979" or somthing very similar. If you have seen one that is in need of attention please let me Know! thanks

Bart


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*Have you seen an old C&C 30 in your back yard?*

Not sure if you are still looking but there is a 75 C&C30 with tiller and atomic 4 in Nova Scotia for a very attractive price. Is actually in a friend''s back yard. Hull needs painting and interior needs a serious cleaning but that''s about it.


----------

